# Automount

## Zwierzak

szukam jakiegoś dobrego sposobu na automontowanie płyt cd, może macie jakieś doświatczenia i możecie się ze mna nimi podzielić

----------

## Strus

Automont w fstab Ci nie odpowiada ?

----------

## nelchael

Kiedys korzystalem z supermount-ng i bylem calkiem zadowolony. Z mojej strony: polecam wlasnie sm-ng.

----------

## Zwierzak

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Automont w fstab Ci nie odpowiada ?

 

Jakie automount w fstab? jak się to je?

----------

## Strus

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

>  *Strus wrote:*   Automont w fstab Ci nie odpowiada ? 
> 
> Jakie automount w fstab? jak się to je?

 

Czyta się dokumentację, jak się już przeczyta to się wie, że można ustawić tam w opcjach auto w ten sposób:    :Twisted Evil: 

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrw       auto            auto,ro,users         0 0

----------

## nelchael

Cytat:

 *Quote:*   

> auto makes mount guess for the filesystem (recommended for removable media as they can be created with one of many filesystems)

 

FSy z 'auto' w opcjach sa montowane automatycznie przez 'mount -a' lub przy starcie systemu. 'noauto' powoduje, ze dany FS nie bedzie montowany automatycznie.

----------

## Zwierzak

no i tak było cały czas, niepotrzebne zamieszanie. BTW czytałm jeszcze o ivman Wiecie może coś na ten temat?

----------

## Strus

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> no i tak było cały czas

 

Teraz Cię nie rozumiem, miałeś auto i nie działało, czy szukasz coś innego?

Z pierwszego postu można wywnioskować, że montowałeś do tej pory ręcznie.

Pozdro   :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Teraz Cię nie rozumiem, miałeś auto i nie działało, czy szukasz coś innego?
> 
> Z pierwszego postu można wywnioskować, że montowałeś do tej pory ręcznie.

 

A na co auto w cd-romie? przeciez nie bede wsadzal go przed startem systemu aby sobie odtworzyc cdka przez 3 sekundy, dlatego szukam czegos innego co by montowalo cd-romy odrazu po ich wlorzeniu

A do tej port montowalem przez ikonki na pulpicie w moim KDE

----------

## milu

Do tego używałem supermount'a - spisywał się znakomicie - tylko coś ostatnio nie chciało mi się nakładać łaty na gds więc odpusciłem sobie - ale jak korzystam z vivid'a to mam jak najbardziej  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Woocash

Ja za to polecam submount, nie mam przy nim żadnych problemów, nie trzeba patchowac jajka, tylko 

```
emerge submount
```

i po kompilacji ładujesz moduł : 

```
modprobe subfs
```

----------

## Robert W.

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> modprobe subfs
> ```
> ...

 A jak skompilowac ten moduł?

----------

## Zwierzak

ok a co na temat ivman? Wie ktoś może coś na to? Testował to ktoś?

----------

## milu

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

> A jak skompilowac ten moduł?

 

tak jak napisał woocash:

```
emerge submount
```

 z małym ale: pakiet jest zamaskowany!!

----------

## Woocash

Z następnym małym ale, tylko wersja 0.9-r1 była zamaskowana, 0.9 nie jest, bo chyba że sie coś zmieniło   :Confused: 

----------

## milu

Owszem - zmieniło. W package.mask jest:

```
# Related ebuilds that depped on config-kernel

sys-fs/submount

```

Czyli jak widać bez wyróżnionej wersji. Ale spoko - działa.

----------

## no4b

autofs jest bardzo dobre i proste w konfiguracji, emerge autofs (na wiki jest tutorial).

----------

## Robert W.

Zainstalowałem submount. Mam problem z odmontowywaniem cdromów.

Pojawia sie komunikat że napęd jest zajęty.

Mój wpis w /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/dvd      subfs       fs=cdfss,ro,users             0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/cdrw     subfs       fs=cdfss,ro,users             0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy   subfs       fs=floppyfss,rw,users         0 0
```

Może ktoś wie jaka jest tego przyczyna?

----------

## Woocash

Hmmm, u mnie jest tak w fstabie:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      subfs           fs=udf:iso9660,users,owner,umask=000    0 0
```

A w jaki sposób Ty to odmontowywujesz ?

Przez przycisk w cd-romie ? czy w konsoli ?

----------

## milu

Ładnie działa polecenie eject. Nie trzeba nic odmontowywać. Po prostu wkładasz płytkę, czytasz i wyjmujesz.

----------

## raaf

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> szukam jakiegoś dobrego sposobu na automontowanie płyt cd, może macie jakieś doświatczenia i możecie się ze mna nimi podzielić

 

witam!

polecam gnome 2.8 + udev + hal + dbus, po tym masz montownie cdromow, flashy, usb-stikow, itp. mozesz to polaczyc takze z submountem lub z supermountem i bedzie wtedy takze montowanie dyskietek. generalnie z dyskietkami jest problem. nie znalazlem jeszcze optymalnego rozwiazania, bo o ile montowanie jest spox to gorzej jest z odmontowywaniem. submount i supermount sa zawodne (zarowno razem z, jesli przy kompie zasiada osoba ktora niezna linuxa to wtedy moze zrobic z dykietka rzeczy ktore trudno nawet wymyslec. ale pomijajac dyskietki to reszta dziala wtedy jak powinna, trzeba tylko dobrze skonfigurowac kernela, a na ten temat jest mase porad na forum gentoo. 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## Robert W.

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> A w jaki sposób Ty to odmontowywujesz ?
> 
> Przez przycisk w cd-romie ? czy w konsoli ?

 Poprzez przycisk w cd-romie, jak i w konsoli (umount).

----------

## Woocash

Jeżeli uzywasz submounta to wystarczy przycisk eject w cdromie  :Wink: 

----------

## yemu

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> Jeżeli uzywasz submounta to wystarczy przycisk eject w cdromie 

 

umount z konsoli moze wrecz nie dzialac, bo cdrom zostal przeciez "zamontowany" przez system przy starcie, wiec zwykly user nie moze go przeciez odmontowac. 

pozdr

y

----------

## fallow

ja sie podpisze pod supermountem z ktorego korzystam od dawna i nie mam narazie powodu by go zmienic  :Smile: 

pozdro

----------

## Robert W.

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ja sie podpisze pod supermountem z ktorego korzystam od dawna i nie mam narazie powodu by go zmienic 

 A skąd można pobrac odpowiedni patch do gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9?

----------

## fallow

try this 

http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.9/2.6.9-ck3/patches/supermount-ng207.diff

supermount jest tez w vividzie  :Razz:   :Smile: 

pozdro:)

----------

## grzewho

moje 3 grosze:

```
emerge ivman
```

 i po klopocie. montuje, odmontowuje, automatycznie odtwarza cd audio, dvd itp. na automatyczne montowanie kluczy usb trzeba coprawda poczekac, ale warto

----------

## Robert W.

 *grzewho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge ivman
> ```
> ...

 U mnie to nie wystarczyło. Możesz podac link do jakiegoś kompletnego HOWTO, albo podać co jeszcze jest potrzebne? Co jeszcze trzeba doinstalować? Jak ma wyglądać wpis w /etc/fstab?

----------

## Robert W.

 *fallow wrote:*   

> try this 
> 
> http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.9/2.6.9-ck3/patches/supermount-ng207.diff
> 
> supermount jest tez w vividzie  

 

Dzięki.

----------

## grzewho

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

>  *grzewho wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge ivman
> ```
> ...

 

a u mnie wystarczylo, mam caly system na udev, do tego coldplug/hotplug. przy emergowaniu ivman doinstalowal jeszcze hal i dbus, potem rc-update add ivman default i kuniec, po akcji. howto znajdziesz w anglojezycznej czesci forum. najciekawsze jest wlasnie to, ze w fstab nic nie zmieniasz !

----------

## Zwierzak

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

> U mnie to nie wystarczyło. Możesz podac link do jakiegoś kompletnego HOWTO, albo podać co jeszcze jest potrzebne? Co jeszcze trzeba doinstalować? Jak ma wyglądać wpis w /etc/fstab?

 

Już podawałem adres do HOWTO, poszukaj

----------

## no4b

Próbowaliście autofs, o którym pisałem wcześniej? Też w fstab nie trzeba grzebać.

----------

## grzewho

szczerze mówiąc wolę rozwiązania z okolic user space

----------

## fallow

hm...logicznie  :Razz:   :Smile: 

sprobuje z ivmanem  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> ok a co na temat ivman? Wie ktoś może coś na to? Testował to ktoś?

 

od kilku miesięcy używam - działa rewelacyjnie (automounty, submounty i inne badziewia kernel-space się nie umywają - ivman nie blokuje systemu za każdym razem gdy otworzymy katalog, w którym jest link do cdromu, obsługa cd-romów jest identyczna jak ta znana z windows)

----------

## grzewho

btw, od dzisiaj ivman montuje usb (klucze, playery) W00T !!!

----------

## Belliash

polecam supermount :].

----------

## watex

ja sie dopisze do ivman'a

własnie to zainstalowalem  :Smile:  kurcze zadnych przekompilowan jaja czy cos 

w tym stylu tylko

```

emerge dbus

emerge hal

emerge ivman

```

potem

```

rc-update add dbus default

rc-update add hald default

rc-update add ivman default

```

i reboot i dziala  :Smile:  juz montuje

teraz sie konfigiem pobawie obczaje co w nim jest  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Robert W.

 *watex wrote:*   

> ja sie dopisze do ivman'a
> 
> własnie to zainstalowalem  kurcze zadnych przekompilowan jaja

 

A nie miałeś problemów z udev?

----------

## Raku

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

> A nie miałeś problemów z udev?

 

a ty jakie miałeś?

----------

## Robert W.

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *Robert W. wrote:*   A nie miałeś problemów z udev? 
> 
> a ty jakie miałeś?

 

1. Problemy z grafiką nvidia. NIe dały sie uruchomić X'y. Próbowałem reemergować xorg-x11, ale nic to nie dało.

2. Modem Sagem do neostrady nie nawiązał połączenia. Tutaj nie próbowałem szukać przyczyny.

----------

## watex

nie niemailem zadnych problemow jestem zachwycony  :Wink: 

po reboocie wszystko jest ok

 pozdro

----------

## Raku

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Problemy z grafiką nvidia. NIe dały sie uruchomić X'y. Próbowałem reemergować xorg-x11, ale nic to nie dało.
> 
> 

 

może wystarczyło z palca załadować moduł nvidi?

```

modprobe nvidia

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Modem Sagem do neostrady nie nawiązał połączenia. Tutaj nie próbowałem szukać przyczyny.

 

a na to nie pomogę - nie mam Neostrady

----------

## Robert W.

 *raku wrote:*   

> może wystarczyło z palca załadować moduł nvidi?
> 
> ```
> 
> modprobe nvidia
> ...

 

Moduł się ładował. Pojawiało się logo Nvidi, ale po chwili zmieniało się w pochyłe paski.

----------

## mirek

Zabralem sie za instalacje ivman. Emerge dbus przebieglo bezblednie, natomiast dalej wystapily nastepujace bledy:

```
tux linux # emerge hal

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the sys-kernel/linux-headers package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

tux linux # emerge ivman

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the sys-kernel/linux-headers package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.
```

Jak znalezc pakiet kolidujacy?

----------

## Rav70

 *mirek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> tux linux # emerge ivman
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.
> 
> 

   :Confused: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## mirek

```
tux mirek # emerge --pretend hal

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-kernel/linux-headers (from pkg sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.21

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hal-0.4.2

tux mirek # uname -r

2.6.9-gentoo-r9

tux mirek # emerge unmerge sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r1

--- Couldn't find sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r1 to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

```

Czy to znaczy, ze musze usunac sys-kernel/linux-headers?

----------

## Robert W.

 *mirek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Czy to znaczy, ze musze usunac sys-kernel/linux-headers?

 

Tak. A dokładnie:

```
emerge -C linux-headers && emerge linux26-headers && emerge glibc
```

----------

## Treiks

Uzywa ktos moze submounta z samba (w ogolnosci zdalnym zasobem np. wspomniana wczesniej samba czy lufs)?

----------

## Rav70

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

>  *mirek wrote:*   
> 
> Czy to znaczy, ze musze usunac sys-kernel/linux-headers? 
> 
> Tak. A dokładnie:
> ...

 

przy migracji na kernel26-headers warto msz dołożyć 'nptl' do USE.

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## totencham

Dla osób mających problemy z odpaleniem X'ów po zainstalowaniu ivmana: Dzisiaj miałem podobny problem, a rozwiązałem go w taki oto sposób: w xorg.conf należy zmienić wpis dotyczący myszki z /dev/mouse (czy /dev/psaux, czy cokolwiek tam macie) na /dev/input/mice. Po tym zabiegu wszystko powinno śmigać jak dawniej.

Patrz: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-247488-highlight-ivman+xorg.html

----------

## Robert W.

 *totencham wrote:*   

> Dla osób mających problemy z odpaleniem X'ów po zainstalowaniu ivmana: Dzisiaj miałem podobny problem, a rozwiązałem go w taki oto sposób: w xorg.conf należy zmienić wpis dotyczący myszki z /dev/mouse (czy /dev/psaux, czy cokolwiek tam macie) na /dev/input/mice. Po tym zabiegu wszystko powinno śmigać jak dawniej.

 

Problem nie dotyczy ivmana ale udev. Poza tym ja miałem też problemy z wpisem: /dev/input/mice (przy nim też zdarzał mi się czarny ekran) i teraz mam cały czas: /dev/psaux. I z takim wpisem wszystko mam OK.

----------

## rofro

mam problem z automatycznym montowaniem. montuje płyty data cd, otwiera nautilusa ale nie wysuwa tacki po naciśnięciu przycisku na cdromie. trzeba najpierw odmontować napęd. czy to tak ma być czy da się jakoś zmienić?

dla czystych płytek otwiera się nautilus-cd-burn i to działa.

zainstalowałem gentoo 2005.0. kernel skompilowny przez 

```
genkernel --udev --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all
```

devfs nie jest automatycznie bootowany

```
zgrep DEVFS /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

```

opcje dla kernela

```
title Gentoo hda8 kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r7

root (hd0,7)

kernel (hd0,7)/boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 udev root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda8 gentoo=nodevfs devfs=nomount

initrd (hd0,7)/boot/initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

```

mount pokazuje że nie używam devfs

```
mount

/dev/hda8 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev type ramfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/hda6 on /mnt/hda6 type reiserfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime)

/dev/hda7 on /mnt/hda7 type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime)

/dev/hda9 on /mnt/hda9 type reiserfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime)

/dev/hdb1 on /mnt/hdb1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

/dev/hdc on /media/cdrecorder type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=roman)

```

korzystałem z tego: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_gnome-volume-manager, ale nie działało montowanie cdromów automatyczne.

wpis w /etc/fstab dla cdromu:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,users         0 0
```

----------

